# Apple email address



## 10macs (Feb 14, 2004)

Does anyone know of a actual email address where Apple will receive and respond to emails about suggestions for improvement of the overall companies operations? It seems impossible to send a general email to Apple.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

10macs,

I doubt you'll get a response to your suggestions, but Apple does provide an easy avenue for providing feedback:

http://www.apple.com/feedback/

 
M


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The reason Apple won't respond to suggestions is because they get literally hundreds of e-mails and don't have the time to reply to each and every one of them. If they'd respond to one, they'd have to respond to 'em all. You can be assured, though, that they do indeed read all the feedback they get and keep it in mind.


----------

